# How waterproof is a Maglite??



## Tessaiga (Jul 18, 2008)

I know that a lot of us are using the humble Mag as a host for mods... 

My question is how waterproof is this stock host body?

Rain... probably fine...

Thunderstorm?? Dropping into a deep puddle of water?? etc......


----------



## kramer5150 (Jul 18, 2008)

Ive gotten my minimag wet countless times. I have never submerged it though.


----------



## TONY M (Jul 18, 2008)

I have purposely put a 2xAAA minimag in the bath for a few minutes to test it a long time ago with no problems. I don't know how waterproof other mags are.


----------



## LukeA (Jul 18, 2008)

The switch seal is not especially waterproof. I'd call it splash-resistant.


----------



## 2xTrinity (Jul 18, 2008)

I've used one submerged in a shallow pool before. The switch membrane isn't well sealed at all, so I actually wrapped that whole section with several turns of electrical tape. With that done, it was fine. Though for continuous runs, I suspect the window seal would be the weakest. If you were interest in actually making the Mag into a submergible light, I'd do the following:

1) Glue the switch membrane in with silicone sealant (reversible, in case you need to open it up)
2) Remove window O-Ring. Glue the window to the bezel with Epoxy
3) Apply thread-seal tape to all the threads, as a second level of protection. For threads that don't need to be opened often (eg bezel, or head if focusing isn't used), silicone sealant could be used for better protection.


----------



## Juggernaut (Jul 18, 2008)

With the lack of a lose rubber switch, Minimags seem quite water resistant, My 2xAAA has seen shower heads and brief submerging with little problems, I did get a little moisture in there though, but that was before I had lube on the threads.


----------



## jzmtl (Jul 18, 2008)

I've operated mag 3d underwater (6 inch or so) and had no problem, still using it today in fact.


----------



## adamlau (Jul 19, 2008)

What 2x said. A tailcap O-ring of greater cross sectional area and of the same durometer as the original will help as well.


----------



## THE_dAY (Jul 19, 2008)

My old mag used to fill up with water so fast I started using it as a water bottle.


----------



## american lockpicker (Jul 19, 2008)

I once took a 2AA Mini Maglite in a swimming pool it worked for a little while but water leaked in it and it stopped working.


----------



## Tessaiga (Jul 19, 2008)

Mmm... the switch seems to be the weakest link here... what about like a Mac custom where the switch is a custom tailcap switch?

How waterproof is that tailcap switch compared to the side switch??


----------



## kts (Jul 19, 2008)

I once dropped a minimag in my fishtank, it didnt do any harm, still working today.:thumbsup:


----------



## Gado (Jul 19, 2008)

I swam with a mini mag in the pool for a few hours and it was completely dry inside.


----------



## scottaw (Jul 19, 2008)

I've thrown a 2D mag in a pool, some water intrusion, but took it apart and let it dry, no permanent damage. I'd certainly trust it in a heavy downpour.


----------



## abinok (Jul 19, 2008)

I "lost" my first minimag in a pond (watershead from a large lake) while camping about 15 years ago. 14 months later I was at the same spot in the pond and the water was down about 2 ft from where it was the year before. A friend and I were breaking ice in the surface, from a log just above the water when my friend lost his balance and fell in. The water was only about 16inches deep, so he was not quite soaked... but in the course of catching himself, his hand it something submerged that we later dug out of the frozen mud... you guessed it. my minimag. There was a lot of condensation inside, but it was not even close to "full of water" The batteries were dead, but with a quick swap it fired right up. I carried it for a couple more years, then dropped it on a trail in a much more heavily traveled area. It was gone by the time I realized I was missing it. I occasionally wonder it its being used by whoever found it... They don't even know that its a survivor that spend a year in purgatory.

If cats have 9 lives, I wonder how many flashlights have...


----------



## cheapma (Jul 19, 2008)

I made a mistake of adjusting the focal length by twisting the head in-out underwater(sea). Water can seep in then. They sure did not put that un their Manual.


----------

